# Regulador de tension para placa solar



## pucelito (Feb 2, 2008)

Muy buenas a todos.

Soy un ingeniero electronico de tercer año y estoy teniendo muchas dificultades a la hora de hacer un montaje real, si alguien me pudiera echar una mano se lo agradeceria.

Mi proyecto es cargar un movil mediante energia solar.

Mi problema es que tengo una placa solar Vout=3.6 V y I=100mA y quiero cargar un movil Nokia (bateria 3.7 V) pero no encuentro ningun regulador que me sirva, Alguien sabe de un regulador para poderlo montar o un circuito sencillo para realizarlo en casa.

Compre por internet un regulador TSP63000 pero no me di cuenta de las diemnsion 3mm, es como un grano de arroz y se puede soldar por sus pequeñas dimensiones.(un error muy tonto).

Muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 2, 2008)

Fijate si te sirve el 34063.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 4, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, he estado mirando las especificaciones tecnicas pero no las entiendo del todo, aunque creo que si me podria servir.

Pero tengo unas dudas lo que me interesaria es que la entrada fuese, Vin mayor o igual a 2 Voltios, porque aunque las especificaciones de mi placa solar sean 3.6 V, he cogido mi voltimetro y me sale que en la mayoria de las ocasiones tengo entorno a 2 Voltios. Entonces nose si me funcionaria.

Y luego como puedo diseñar el circuito para regularlo, en la especificaciones  del regulador viene ejemplos pero no los k necesito, hay alguna formula o esquema para calcular los componentes. 

Gracias de nuevo 



( y en las especificaciones nose si es necesario para


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2008)

> .......Pero tengo unas dudas lo que me interesaria es que la entrada fuese, Vin mayor o igual a 2 Voltios, porque aunque las especificaciones de mi placa solar sean 3.6 V, he cogido mi voltimetro y me sale que en la mayoria de las ocasiones tengo entorno a 2 Voltios. Entonces nose si me funcionaria.


No va a funcionar,  con ese voltaje tendria que ser algo full transistorizado, te conviene usar dos placas solares y conectarlas en serie.



> Y luego como puedo diseñar el circuito para regularlo, en la especificaciones  del regulador viene ejemplos pero no los k necesito, hay alguna formula o esquema para calcular los componentes.


El ejemplo es el del regulador step up,  pero teoricamente necesitas 3V minimo para que funcione.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 4, 2008)

Muchas gracias por contestar

Con otro tipo de regulador podria ser? 

Estado mirando mucho en internet y en tiendas de electronica pero no hay ninguna con estas especfificaciones. Si pongo dos en serie tendria mas de 3 V y podria usar el 34063, pero como calcularia el circuito para que la salida sea 3.7 V, hay algunas formulas para calcularlo (resistencias,bobinas)?

Habia pensado en elevar hasta 5 V con el L78L05ABUTR y perder esos 1.3 Voltios mediante un diodo o 2, pero nose si tiene mucho sentido elevar de 2 a 5 para quitar luego 1.3 V.

 Caracteristicase tecnicas: http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/2145.pdf

Muchas gracias de nuevo por ayudarme en este proyecto.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2008)

pucelito dijo:
			
		

> ...Con otro tipo de regulador podria ser?


Seguro, pero para 2V de alimentacion no conozco ninguno.



> ... Si pongo dos en serie tendria mas de 3 V y podria usar el 34063, pero como calcularia el circuito para que la salida sea 3.7 V, hay algunas formulas para calcularlo (resistencias,bobinas)?


Si pones dos en serie no necesitas nada.  La placa solar entrega 3.6V en vacio y 100mA en cortocircuito, poniendo dos en serie estarias cargando con una corriente <100mA. La tension va a ser la de la bateria.

La unica circuiteria que podes agregar es opcional, que seria el corte cuando la bateria este cargada, pero con la baja corriente de carga y el tiempo que va a demorar no le veo mucho sentido, ademas que no es tan sencillo hacer "un buen detector" de bateria cargada.



> Habia pensado en elevar hasta 5 V con el L78L05ABUTR y perder esos 1.3 Voltios mediante un diodo o 2, pero nose si tiene mucho sentido elevar de 2 a 5 para quitar luego 1.3 V.
> Caracteristicase tecnicas: http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/2145.pdf


?  ese es un regulador serie comun y silvestre, no eleva la tension.

Ademas, con voltajes tan bajos, los circuitos normales son de bajo rendimiento ==> menos corriente de carga.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 5, 2008)

Muchas gracias por contestar y por los consejos me estan sirviendo de mucha ayuda.

Voy a poner dos placas para aumentar el voltaje para tener  mas de 3 V..

He comprado el regulador lm317T que creo k me puede funcionar, voy a montarlo entre hoy y mañana. 

Ojala que me funcione, ya te contare si hay fortuna o salen problemillas.

Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## pucelito (Feb 6, 2008)

Me he puesto en el montaje con uno que encontre en internet pero no me funcion alguno me puede mirarlo para ver si esta mal en la teoria o soy yo al que al montarlo realizo algun paso mal.

http://209.85.135.104/translate_c?h...=http://www.reuk.co.uk/Solar-iPod-Charger.htm


Muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 6, 2008)

Y que tension tenias en la entrada del LM317?


----------



## pucelito (Feb 6, 2008)

Tengo una tension de unos 6 V, porque he cambiado de placas solares el problema que tengo es que si que me carga el telefono pero no me regula, yo no se si se me a calentado lel regulador al soldar o es que el diseño esta mal?

Muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## pucelito (Feb 6, 2008)

Estado probando con el movil y la bateria es de 3.7 V, pero si ponge el voltimetro en la salida del transformador de corriente (cargador Nokia) me sale 7.87 V.

Al poner el circuito 
http://209.85.135.104/translat.....harger.htm 

Haciendo el circuito me sale en la entrada del movil 4.4 V , se me enciende la pantalla del movil y aparece la bateria pero no comienza a cargar. Estoy perdido nose si el regulador LM317 me funciona, o que puedo hacer?

Alguna idea que estoy bloqueado? Al hacerlo en papel es muy bonito pero me estoy dando cuenta que al hacerlo en practica nada funciona jeje.

Voy a seguir estudiando alternativas y de nuevo mil gracias por aconsejarme.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 6, 2008)

Hola.
El LM317 necesita un voltaje de entrada mínimo = Voltaje de salida + 3V.
Si tú deseas 5V de voltaje de salida, el voltaje de entrada debe ser de 8V como mínimo.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 6, 2008)

Muchas gracias, habia leido algo en las condiciones tecnicas pero no lo entendia.

Se me plante varias problemas: 

1) En la pagina web.

http://www.reuk.co.uk/Solar-iPod-Charger.htm 

 (lo siento antes lo puse traducido pero no funcionaba)

La placa solar es de 6 voltios y la salida es de 5, nose como ha podido hacer esto a mi no me funciona? y segun tu y las condiciones tecnicas no funcionaria?

2) Yo necesito un elevador de tension? Puedo poner un elevador de tension y luego el Lm317T o usar un elevdor regulador pero desconozco ambos componentes. Alguien me puede decir alguno comercial que me sirva.

3) Ya nose si necesito una tension de entrada al movil de casi 8 Voltios como me sale si uso el transformadorr Nokia o 3.7 Voltios que es lo que tiene la bateria del movil.

Cada vez tengo mas dudas jaja, pero creo que estoy cerca de encontarlo. Voy a seguir investigando en el foro

Muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 6, 2008)

Me parece que estas confundido con algunas cosas.
* En una carga tipica de bateria, el cargador debe regular CORRIENTE no tension.
* Solamente cuando el cargador esta conectado permanentemente se regula tension (baterias en flotacion), y es un valor apenas encima de la tension de bateria.

Si ya tenes celdas de 6V (tambien de 100mA ? ), como te dije antes, no necesitas ningun regulador, de la celda a la bateria y nada mas. 
Podes agregar un diodo en serie para prevenir una descarga de la bateria cuando hay oscuridad.

Tendria sentido regular corriente si la corriente entregada por la celda fuera mucho mayor, pero con celdas de 100mA (eso generalmente es con radiacion de 1kW/m2 , un sol de puta madre) , la corriente normal de carga no creo que te llegue a 50mA. Para que la vas a limitar?


----------



## pucelito (Feb 6, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> * Solamente cuando el cargador esta conectado permanentemente se regula tension (baterias en flotacion), y es un valor apenas encima de la tension de bateria.



Yo creo que estoy en este caso. Necesito que la tension sea constante?

Estoy con un proyecto de la universidad y si que estoy perdido, la idea era usar un elevador de tension para conseguir el voltaje de 3.7 Voltios pero no encontre ninguno que la entrada fuesee Vin>= 2 V.
Entonces varie un poco el proyeccto y constisia en regular la salida de tension para cargar el movil. pero aqui me han surgido los problemas.

1)Si la bateria es de 3.7 V porque la salida del transformadorr nokia (me refiero al terminal que es esferico, que se introduce al movil)  al medirlo con mi voltimetro (tocando la carcasa y metiendolo dentro) me sale 7.8.

2)¿¿No se que tension necesito si 3.7 o 7.8? porque con unos 4.5 voltios que me salen no me funciona solo se me enciende la pantalla y parece que arrarnca a cargar pero solo me sale la bateria pequeña pero no las barras.

Muchas gracias,  estoy ahora bloqueado con esto, nose como continuar.

Un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 6, 2008)

pucelito dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que estoy en este caso. Necesito que la tension sea constante?


Como creo? La celda esta conectada siempre a la bateria si o no? ?



> Estoy con un proyecto de la universidad y si que estoy perdido, la idea era usar un elevador de tension para conseguir el voltaje de 3.7 Voltios


Para esta aplicacion es la peor eleccion.



> pero no encontre ninguno que la entrada fuesee Vin>= 2 V.


Todos los reguladores por conmutacion son para entrada 'mayor o igual' de 2V ;-)



> Entonces varie un poco el proyeccto y constisia en regular la salida de tension para cargar el movil. pero aqui me han surgido los problemas.
> 
> 1)Si la bateria es de 3.7 V porque la salida del transformadorr nokia (me refiero al terminal que es esferico, que se introduce al movil)  al medirlo con mi voltimetro (tocando la carcasa y metiendolo dentro) me sale 7.8.


Porque no es una fuente de tension, es un cargador de baterias, en vacio la tension puede ser tan alta como se le cante.



> 2)¿¿No se que tension necesito si 3.7 o 7.8? porque con unos 4.5 voltios que me salen no me funciona solo se me enciende la pantalla y parece que arrarnca a cargar pero solo me sale la bateria pequeña pero no las barras.


* La tension de una bateria bajo carga es mayor que la tension en vacio.
* Seguramente el conector del cargador no va directo a la bateria, si hay algun diodo o u fusible termico vas a tener una caida extra.



> Muchas gracias,  estoy ahora bloqueado con esto, nose como continuar.


Te voy a ser sincero, tu bloqueo se debe a que tenes un profundo desconocimiento de elementos basicos de electricidad y electronica, mas que continuar te convendria repasar.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 7, 2008)

Gracias por volverme a ayudar, yo tambien creo que tengo lagunas de problemas base y es lo que me perdiendo, espero que sea porque es mi primer proyececto y vaya solventandolo.

Probe lo que me dijiste.

La celda no esta conectada siempre a la bateria, no habia entendido.

 Conecte las placas solares.

Tiengo colocadas 2 en serie. Con estas caracteristicas.

http://store.sundancesolar.com/po310flsopam.html 

Y no me funciona, parece que arranca en un movil Nokia me aparece una pequeña pila cuando esta apagado. Y en otro Nokia me sale el mensaje "NO esta cargadno".

Nose si se puede deber a la intensidad? O nose a que puede ser?


De nuevo gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2008)

Estando conectado y "cargando", medi la corriente que esta entregando la celda.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy buenas

Pues se enciende la pantalla pero no carga, he medido la corriente y me sale 2.5 mA, me parece muy poco porque segun las placas me tendria que dar 100 mA de salida. Esto en normal?

Creo que es por esto porque no me carga el movil? Alguna solucion?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## pucelito (Feb 8, 2008)

Voy a ver otro multimetro porque no se si esta estropeado, cuando lo tenga, confirmo el valor que me sale porque me parece muy bajo.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 8, 2008)

Pues he abierto el mutlimetro y el fusible no esta roto, creo que me mide bien la intensidad. Aunque me sale un valor muy pequeño que no corresponde mucho con los caracteristcias de la placa de 100 mA.

Voy a ver si con una placa obtengo la tension suficiente y coloca las placas en paralelo para duplicar la intensidad. Alguna otra solucion para aumentar la intensidad?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2008)

Primero ensaya la celda. Medi la corriente de cortocircuito, y si podes,usando resistencias, medile tambien la tension de salida en funcion de la corriente.

Despues medi la corriente que entrega y la tension en bornes el cargador cargando el movil.

Recien ahi se va a poder decir cientificamente si te sirve la celda y que se puede hacer.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 8, 2008)

Estos son los datos que he obtenido:

Datos obtenidos.

Intensidad de cortocircuito= 2.55 mA
Intensidad resistencia=2.02 mA

Cargando el movil obtengo:
           Voltios= 3.95 V
           Intensidad=1.5 mA

Nose si me vale o no me vale? Alguna solucion aumentar los amperios con algun dispositivo.

De nuevo muchas gracias por tu seguimiento a mi proyecto.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2008)

Esa corriente de cortocircuito es bajisima, ese es un valor que podes tener en interiores, pero a pleno sol, por mas que estes en invierno tendria que ser de 30 mA o mas.

Esa corriente y tension que pones cargando el movil, es con el cargador?  Es bajisima tambien, tu tester anda bien?




> ...Nose si me vale o no me vale? Alguna solucion aumentar los amperios con algun dispositivo.



Si esos valores son reales y bien medidos no te sirve para nada. 

Los amperes se aumentan pero se baja la tension (y ademas estan las perdidas) No podes entregar mas energia de la que recibis.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 9, 2008)

Las prueba las he hecho con un lamapara cerca de las placas, pero me parece poque tengo 2 juegos de placas unas flexibles que te referencie la direcion de internet donde las compre y otras sacadas de un cargador solar estropeado, asi que tendria que funcionar.

Voy a comprar un polimetro nuevo y un poco mejor y te comento, porque si son unos valores muy bajos.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2008)

La corriente que entrega una placa generalmente es para una radiacion de 1kW/m2, eso es con un sol de verano de puta madre.  No tiene sentido probar con una lampara incandescente porque ni siquiera tiene el mismo espectro.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 9, 2008)

El juego que tengo de las placas solares (cargador solar comercial) funciona con luz artificial de una lampara, tendria que funcionar

Lo que yo creo es que no consigo suficiente intensidad, he mirado las especificaciones tecnicas del cargdador comercial y para cargar el movil Nokia aporta 6.3 V de salida constante y lo he medido con el polimetro.

Y cuando tenga un polimetro mas fiable mirare que intensidad aporta. Porque sino no se que puede ser?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2008)

Si pensas cargar un movil con la luz de una lampara vas muerto.

La bateria Li-Ion de mi movil se carga en algo mas de 1 h con 800mA (en realidad lo dejo cargando y me olvido).

Si tuviera intensidad luminosa suficiente (en el Sahara) y constante para que la celda me de 100mA estaria demorando mas de 8 hs.
Como auxiliar si estamos en medio del campo sirve, demoras un siglo en cargar pero al menos algo vas a poder hablar.
Si estas en interiores, la corriente va a ser muy inferior (ya ves la que te da), con 10mA demoraria mas de 80 hs en cargar,  aunque en realidad no va a cargar nunca porque con bajas corriente el propio telefono la cancela.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 12, 2008)

Pues no era problema del polimetro, obtengo la misma intensidad 2mA. Y nose como puedo solucionar esto tiene muy mala pinta?


----------



## pucelito (Feb 12, 2008)

Eh mandado un correo donde compre las placas y no entienden porque no me da tan poca intensidad me ponene la solucion de que esten defectuosas pero las tienen que revisar. 

Dicen que revise las especificaciones tecnicas:

http://powerfilmsolar.com/products/oem_components/technical.htm

O que lo estoy midiendo mal pero no creo, es un ejercicio sencillo medir con el polimetro, abrir el circuito y que la intensidad pase por el circuito.

Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 12, 2008)

Leiste lo que escribi antes?
Leiste las especificaciones?

Ese link es bien claro con el rendimiento en interiores.

Indoor office light - at desk top 	0.4%
Indoor light - store lighting 	1.3%
Indoor light - home 	0.2%

Ponete contento, vos llegaste a 2.55mA  ( el 2.55% )


----------



## pucelito (Feb 13, 2008)

Si que lei lo que me dijiste y las especificaciones, baje a la calle a las 2 de la tarda, dia despejado, solecito y me sigue da 3mA. Por eso estoy preocupado, nose que hacer?

Probe con una resistencia de 670 ohmios, y me salia tension 9 voltios dos placas en serie y una intensidad de 14 mA. Puede ser normal?

Porque ya nose k puede ser, si son las placas, si soy yo que hago algo mal. Porque supuestamente seria una cosa sencilla conectar y listo.

saludos de nuevo y nose alguna idea, otra placa solar que seguro funcione la podria mirar y coger.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 13, 2008)

Me funciona otro juego de placas que tengo y solo conectandolas, por fin, ahora a ajustar la tension porque es un proyeccto de la universidad y algo tengo que hacer.

Tienen que estar defectuosas las placas porque me carga el movil a partir de 20mA, y las  placas me lo tendria que dar.

Muchas graciasEduardo  por tu ayuda, por tus consejos, paciencia...que he han servido para acabar con esto, ahora voy a regularlo porque era una exigencia del tutor. Ya te ire contando.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 13, 2008)

ahora estoy probando con las placas para tener una tension constante con este esquema

http://www.reuk.co.uk/Solar-iPod-Charger.htm

Pero no me regula, esto debe funcionar?

Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## pucelito (Feb 13, 2008)

He estado mirando las especificaciones tecnicas del LM317T y creo que no me funciona porque necesita:

Vout-Vin>=3 voltios,

Y como las 2 placas en paralelo me dan unos 8 voltios y la salida es 4 V, en cuanto hay un poco de sombra, falta de luz... pues la difencia entre la salida y la entrada es menor que 3V y por eso no me funciona.

Puede ser eso?Alguna solucion?


----------



## pucelito (Feb 13, 2008)

Quiza este proponiendo muchas soluciones pero es que todas el montaje me esta costando as de lo que pensaba por desconociemiento, problemas de practicos, inexperiencia..

No se si me funciona, otro regulador podira ser con una resistencia y diodo zener, alguno sabe si esto funciona, es fiable para la placa solar.

El esquema es :

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp


----------



## pucelito (Feb 14, 2008)

He probado a regular la tension mediante el zener, y una tension de entrada fija (transormador) y si que me funciona no entiendo porque no me funciona con la placa solar.

Alguien sabe porque puede ser?


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 14, 2008)

Che, interrumpo tu monólogo para preguntar si tenes mas información sobre el TSP63000.
Busqué por los canales habituales y no figura.


----------



## pucelito (Feb 15, 2008)

Aqui tienes información del regulador viene un pdf con las caracteristicas tecnicas.

http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/tps63002.html

Espero que te sirva


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 16, 2008)

Buenísimo, Single inductor 4 switch Boost-Buck converter 800mA output.
96% eficiencia.
Lástima que 3x3mm es medio grano de arroz y tiene 5 patas a cada lado.
He visto un tutorial de como soldar componentes de superficie en este foro. Dale otra oportunidad. El secreto es hacer la máscara un poco mas larga para poder arrimar el soldador.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola
He realizado algunas pruebas con un nokia y su cargador obteniendo estas conclusiones.

1º He conectado el cargador original al movil, y mido con el polimetro 4,7v
2º procedo a meter estos 4,7v con una fuente de alimentacion, con lo que al principio se  ilumina la carga de la bateria, pero a los pocos segundos deja de cargar.
3º vuelvo a alimentar el movil con su cargador original, y a los pocos segundos le conecto simultaneamente mi fuente de alimentacion. 
continua cargando con las dos fuentes simultaneas.
4º ahora desconecto el cargador y continuo con mi fuente de alimentacion. Sigue cargando.

5º Conclusion: al conectar el cargador original este envia algun tipo de señal, la cual reconoce el movil y activa el circuito correspondiente a la carga.

6º procedo medir dicha señal con el osciloscopio obteniendo una frecuencia aproximada a 5Khz, con una amplitud aproximada de 0,1v.
La medida la realice conectandole al cargador una resistencia de 27 ohm, y sin conectar el movil

7º He realizado algunas pruebas alimentando el movil con mi fuente a 4,7V y a la vez aplicandole señal con un generador a 5Khz. 
No he tenido suerte. el hijo de puta del nokia no se ha dejado engañar.

Otras marcas de moviles si las puedes cargar con un cargador convencional.

8º Creo que deverias de coger el cargador original y abrirlo para sacar el diseño del circuito.
lleva algunos componentes de montaje superficial, pero se puede copiar.

tambien puedes intentar localizas el esquema por internet.

9º Espero que algun otro miembro del foro te pueda ayudar.

saludos


----------



## juancarloscampos11 (May 17, 2008)

Haber si sirve esto

http://www.techlib.com/electronics/battery_chargers.html


----------



## El nombre (May 18, 2008)

PAra cargar el móvil nokia siempre he usado una fuente de 6v (concretamente 6,2V ) y me ha estado funcionando correctamente. (que tipo de señal puede enviar una fuente de aliementación?. 
El problema viene si lo quieres alimentar através del puerto de comunicación. Ahi aplicas 5v establilizados y lo haces funcionar pero no carga.


----------



## fernando2010 (Jul 8, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Me parece que estas confundido con algunas cosas.
> * En una carga tipica de bateria, el cargador debe regular CORRIENTE no tension.
> * Solamente cuando el cargador esta conectado permanentemente se regula tension (baterias en flotacion), y es un valor apenas encima de la tension de bateria.
> 
> ...



Disulpa Eduardo q te moleste , tengo un panel solar de 5.5v 80ma y tengo que cargar un celular las 24hs . Que diodo me recomendas q le ponga para impedir que la carga de la bateria se escape hacia el panel cuando no haya sol? estoy probando un 1n4007 pero no se si es la mejor opcion porque quiero aprovechar al maximo la poca corriente que da el panel.
Es un celular sony z300 con bat li-po de 3.7v 900 ma , que va a estar las 24 prendido pero siempre en stand-by porque es una alarma


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 9, 2012)

Medí si hay realmente una corriente que escapa al panel, y si hay, que sea significativa.

En celulares Samsung, veo que la corriente retrocede al cargador, no he visto ese comportamiento en otros celulares, por lo que supongo que ya tienen un diodo, o algo, que evita ese comportamiento.

Justo un Sony z300 no tengo a mano para probar


----------



## chugus (Jul 9, 2012)

Espero no ser reiterativo con lo escrito aquí debajo, solo voy a resumir lo que leí en las 3 paginas y lo que haría yo en tu caso.

Veo que aquí todos aportamos nuestro granito de arena y no lo estas aprovechando por apuro o por no sentarte a ensayar el tiempo suficiente.

Como primer medida a tomar:
Cada celular tiene su forma de cargarse, utilizan una tensión y corriente adecuada mas la señal de comienzo de carga en la mayoría de los smartphones. Sería bueno que determines con que celular vas a trabajar e investigues estos factores.

Como segunda medida a tomar:
Si vas a reemplazar el cargador del móvil por celdas solares, deberías ensayar con éstas celdas hasta obtener valores muy cercanos a los que entrega tu cargador tanto en tension como en  corriente, y en el caso de necesitar una señal de "comienzo de carga" investigar como generarla.

Luego de esto recién puedes empezar a ensamblar y probar las dos cosas, de otra forma te va a suceder lo que aquí está pasando. No sabes si el problema es el móvil o las celdas y veo que no tienes mucha experiencia ya que es algo nuevo para ti....

Un saludo!


----------

